# sears 536.918200



## lyon76 (Nov 25, 2013)

hello all, anybody have a manual for this snow blower, thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You need to Google it. Manuals online has it.


----------



## lyon76 (Nov 25, 2013)

thanks, i looked on the site. They only have the sears 536.918300. Whats the difference amongst these two?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Models differences*

IIRC it's just a newer unit with a different paint job. I think other than possibly the handles it should be pretty much the same machine.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

lyon76 said:


> thanks, i looked on the site. They only have the sears 536.918300. Whats the difference amongst these two?


I really doubt there have been any significant changes.


----------

